# Barry



## jtrux (Jul 28, 2013)

I like unique names for my pets...my cat's name is Eugene and my dog is Allie (not that unique but better than Max or Lucky) so I named my tegu Barry. I don't name all my reptiles but since I plan on this guy being more like my dog or cat he needed a name. Oh and it's my dad's middle name so I thought that would be neat as well.

Anyways, this all started over a month ago when I emailed Johnny LaRocca inquiring about one of his yearling tegus. I've been wanting one for several years and finally decided to start doing some research and look into getting one. I kept in contact with Johnny, spending sometimes two hours talking to him on the phone until the deal was finally made. I really enjoyed talking to Johnny and hopefully we can keep in touch, he really is a nice guy. 

I received my Chacoan on 7/26/13. When I got the box, I thought there was a mistake, it was HEAVY lol. The last thing I told Johnny before he shipped it was, "give me the biggest and whitest yearling you got". I was not about to be disappointed. I brought the box into the kitchen and got it opened up, then I opened the pillow case and out popped this big ol tegu head! I quickly closed the box because I really didn't know how he was going to react when I picked him up so I placed the pillow case into the enclosure and slowly opened it up. I was able to pull him out easily and he didn't give me any trouble but boy was he big! I was able to measure him and he ended up being 32".

I got him into his enclosure and went to get some food since Johnny said he would probably be hungry since he missed the feed day. I went and grabbed some dusted chicken hearts and placed them in his enclosure and left him alone. I came back an hour late and he had eaten them all. 

I have been spending several minutes at a time messing with him throughout the day and he's starting to come around. I can pet his head and neck now and when I open the enclosure he will walk up and investigate. I am getting excited and I know that it won't be long until he really comes around.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice. Johnny really breeds excellent tegus and his customer service is top notch! Glad you went with him.


----------



## jtrux (Jul 29, 2013)

Me too, thanks for answering all my questions. Your input was much appreciated. 


Today is day 3 and I can reach in and pick him up and carry him around. No issues. He seems to crave it now. I open the enclosure and he will walk right up to me, incredible. It seemed to happen very quickly. Day 1 I could touch only the tip of his tail, now I can carry him around like a baby. He will wiggle a little bit but not much. Many people recommended letting him come out on his own but I didn't like that, I wanted to be in control. My plan worked. I gave him a bath inside his enclosure this evening and he loved it. Tomorrow I will carry him into the bathroom and let him have a better bath.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 29, 2013)

You're welcome. 

Mine hates the baths. I try to only do it when I notice she's shedding. She really wants nothing to do with bath time. Lol.


----------



## jtrux (Jul 29, 2013)

I tried to make the trek across the house to the bathroom but he wanted nothing to do with being held that long. I can grab him and touch his head, nose, tail, belly, whatever, but he wants to just climb around when I carry him. I'm nervous about trying to carry him that far because I don't want him to freak out. I'll have to make baby steps.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 30, 2013)

I've heard they don't like heights so that might be why. Depending how far it is, you can hold him and make your way there on your knees. I've done that too when I wasn't sure if she'd jump. Lol


----------



## jtrux (Jul 30, 2013)

I think i'll just try placing him in a Rubbermaid container and carrying him that way. I'd have to go through 3 rooms on my knees lol.


----------



## jtrux (Jul 30, 2013)

He thinks I can't see him lol.


----------



## Aardbark (Jul 31, 2013)

Sometimes tegus are just not the best at hideing, lol


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 31, 2013)

Lol he doesn't care as long as he feels safe he will get better give him more mulch amd watch

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## jtrux (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a large 30 quart container for water in his enclosure that he likes to sleep under as well. Speaking of water, he loves it. I'm surprised just how much he can drink.


----------



## jtrux (Aug 4, 2013)

He loves baths!


----------



## jtrux (Aug 25, 2013)

Man, he sure is getting expressive. When I walk by he gives me "that look" lol. I only have one issue and that is that he is somewhat food aggressive. He won't bit but he will charge right up to my hand if he is hungry. It's hard to hold my ground but so far it's been ok, a little intimidating though. I'm not gonna lie, it's been hard resisting the urge to call Johnny up and get a little girl for my little man lol, MUST RESIST!!!


----------



## Tannaros (Aug 25, 2013)

jtrux said:


> Man, he sure is getting expressive. When I walk by he gives me "that look" lol. I only have one issue and that is that he is somewhat food aggressive. He won't bit but he will charge right up to my hand if he is hungry. It's hard to hold my ground but so far it's been ok, a little intimidating though.



I'm surprised he actually hasn't bitten yet. In my experience the terrible 1's generally is filled with lots of hand nomming and general unpleasantness. Sounds like you've got a pretty mild mannered 'gu. One thing that might help this is trying some more non-feeding interaction around the cage, or just increasing your frequency around it.



jtrux said:


> I'm not gonna lie, it's been hard resisting the urge to call Johnny up and get a little girl for my little man lol, MUST RESIST!!!



Impossible! The urge is too strong!


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 18, 2013)

@jtrux Looking great and nice size!


----------

